# My new argentine tegu and his enclosure



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 21, 2011)

I got my tegu a little over a wee ago.I have built him a 7x3.5x3.5 enclosure.I have 1/2sectioned off I was told that he wouldbe scared in too big of an enclosure. I know when he is bigger the palnts willbe toast on the ground but I thought while he is little he will feel more secure. I am also going to get a mercury bulb and use my tubes along the cage also.




I still needs alot of work I am adding crown molding and nice hinges and a matching lock this week.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 21, 2011)

Impressive enclosure...

Small Tegus would get stressed in a large enclosure if that large enclosure left them feeling vulnerable. But with solid walls (as opposed to glass) and ample decor the small Tegu will be fine in the largest of enclsoures. My hatchling went into a 4x2x2 and as a yearling was kept outdoors in a 6' x 12'. Both environments had ample decor/obstacles for climbing, burrowing, hiding or half-hiding. 

I think 1/2 of your 7' x 3.5' is fine for a hatchling, but feel free to open it up whenever is practical, or 6 months from now at the latest.

It's surprising to see a Green Headed Tegu this early in the year. It's too early for a N. Hemisphere born Tegu to be available, so it must have been born late in the year in the S. Hemisphere. Keep this in mind when comparing the pattern of your to the pattern of others. 

He's a cute little dude though!


----------



## james.w (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice tegu and nice enclosure, only recommendation I can make is you are gonna need deeper substrate.


----------



## Maro1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice Tegu! I like the height of your cage. Mine is only 2' and now I am wishing it was taller

Just about every animal I have kept has went through this sort of thing. I guess if it came down to eating I would do the same


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 21, 2011)

It looks great, I saw the thread on thetegu and its really come along!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you. Toby H when you said the southern hemisphere did you mean not in the US.I bought him at zoo creatures N.E.R.D
in New hampshire their's are captive bred the columbians they have are not. I had thought I had read a post somewhere that alot of baby argentine's have green when the are young.

I do need to add more substrate he can dig down at least 3 inches. He has made a circular hole underneath that I keep damp for the humidity. He spends most of his time buried maybe out 1x daily is this OK for him they said it was normal but of course I worry he does not eat alot yet.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 21, 2011)

They do have green heads as babies. I think most of the '10 tegus would have lost their green heads by now if they have been up all winter. If yours slowed down or slept most of the winter theres always the chance that it is a '10 and just has a green head.
I'm not sure what Toby meant but hopefully he can give you more input on what he meant.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am thinking they were 1/2 hibernating they were in 10" mulch and they were allburied way down.The mulch was cool my enclosure temperature warmer but I have one halogen and one 100 watt lightbulb to keep the temps up. I am going to get a mercury bulb combo. I have a chameleon ad I knew the were not good for them so I thought maybe the same for tegus. Everywhere around here sells them for $65+.I will order one from reptile supplies.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 21, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> Thank you. Toby H when you said the southern hemisphere did you mean not in the US.I bought him at zoo creatures N.E.R.D
> in New hampshire their's are captive bred the columbians they have are not. I had thought I had read a post somewhere that alot of baby argentine's have green when the are young.



Hatchling Arg Tegus do have green heads. Though most of them loose the green head within the first two months of life. It seems unlikely that a Tegu that hatched in July/August of '10 would still have a green head.

But... NERD is a respected name in reptiles and I doubt he would have sold something (at least knowingly) mislabeled. It seems possible the breeder put them into hibernation early and the green head hasn't faded yet.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 21, 2011)

He could still be settling into his new home and getting used to you. If you haven't started yet I'd spend some time (5-15 min 2-3xday) with your hands in his enclosure, changing water, or just hanging out. It'll help him get used to your presence. 
The substrate depth sounds alright for the time being since hes small, ideally you'll want it to be deep enough to cover him as an adult. Some people have it 2x deeper than the tegus height, it just depends on what works best for you and your tegu.
I know you've mentioned having him out on his leash, another good way to let them out is to get in the tub with them and let them and let them crawl around on you. If you take it into the bathroom just make sure there aren't any holes it can squeeze through or fixtures they can get behind. I found that the bathroom has been a great place to work on bonding/taming. I usually sit in there (or the spare room) for an hour or two with my computer and the tegus explore and eventually climb all over my legs to be picked up or pet.

I don't stress too much over the humidity, I have a giant mister I use once or twice a day (I think its 2 liters) but other than that they just have their tub to soak in. Some will probably disagree but its been working for us so far, no shedding issues. Everyone has all their tail and toes (that they came with).


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 22, 2011)

I know that NERD mates their tegus they have a mating pair opposite of the babies. I think he would have told me though if they had bred them. I would have to agree that they are respected and probably would not say something iscaptive bred if it was not. I now they tell me about the other animals that are not. He does have alot of green his markings on his body are not pure white either kind of a greenish yellow. Is there anything I shgould watch for I now alot of captive born and wild caught can have parasites.
The bathroom sounds like a good idea. I was wondering he stays buried almost 24/7 I know you cannot unbury them is it ok if i am not handling much because he is buried. I am lucy iit stays at about 45-50% normally must be from sealing the woood. I mist 2x daily and keep moist moss in a hide. do you thinkhe is still hibernating?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 22, 2011)

I spoke to the guy who rns the reptile dept where I got them, He said they are absolutely captive bred not in North America ,fam raised. Some people breed their tegus at different times of the year so they have batches available when others do not. he is about 3 months old.


----------



## james.w (Apr 22, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> I spoke to the guy who rns the reptile dept where I got them, He said they are absolutely captive bred not in North America ,fam raised. Some people breed their tegus at different times of the year so they have batches available when others do not. he is about 3 months old.



So they are "captive bred" on a farm in Argentina??


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 22, 2011)

No captive bred born everything from captive bred prents in North America. I specifically asked if they were fram bred. I spoe to Mike who runs the reptile dept. there. NERD only carries wild caught species that are almost impossible to get captive bred born etc... Their columbians are not CBB like miy argentine.

Whoops I read my previous post I meant they were not farm raised and they are bred in North America sorry.


----------



## james.w (Apr 22, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> No captive bred born everything from captive bred prents in North America. I specifically asked if they were fram bred. I spoe to Mike who runs the reptile dept. there. NERD only carries wild caught species that are almost impossible to get captive bred born etc... Their columbians are not CBB like miy argentine.
> 
> Whoops I read my previous post I meant they were not farm raised and they are bred in North America sorry.





Ok.. yeah your previous post had me confused.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sometimes I can be a scatter brain.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 22, 2011)

My general perspective on keeping Tegus is monitor the animal and let it tell you what it wants to do. Then give it the conditions to support it doing what it wants to do. So if your Tegu is sleeping, then let him sleep and supply him with conditions that support him sleeping. Standard "room temperature" is fine with a 4~8 hour period with heat/UVB lights on to represent 'the heat of the day'. 

When he starts waking up to bask in the warm "sunshine" begin lengthening the amount of time they are on. Daytime lighting is the only heat an Arg Tegu will need. They like warm sunny days but 'room temperature' is great for overnight temps. 


It is possible to manipulate the conditions so that Tegus breed at off times of the year, but that takes several extra steps (steps=$) that I just don't see anyone taking. NERD is a trusted name in reptiles and I would tend to trust what they say, but N. American born Tegus at the same time S American Tegus are being born, is just hard to believe. 

Either way you have the Tegu and the right thing to do is read the Tegus behavior to tell you what it wants/needs to do...


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 22, 2011)

Agreed with Toby in that its behavior will tell you want it wants/needs. 
I wouldn't disturb it if its sleeping or burrowed but if you notice it out and a bout you can try having your hands or whatever in there or taking it out.
It'll continue to get settled and start coming around more. He appears to be healthy!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 23, 2011)

He seems great they said he is about 3 months old. I know their pair is breeding right now.I know Mike who I spoke to breeds his pair he has had for 10 years at a different time than most so he has hatchlings available when no one else does. I was wondering do people take a fecal sample to a vet just to double check for parasites. I know nerd had 4 tegus including mine there were two in each enclosure. He came out alot yesterday and we went and hung out in the bathroom. I have been just playing around in his cage he seems fine sometimes I will jut extend my hand to stroke him.Thanks for all the great advice aslong as he is healthy I am although for $150 which is more than most I hope he is captive bred. I knowthat is no guarantee I tend to hope that a place that is such a respected name in the reptile world especially with BP's that they would not falsify info.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 23, 2011)

If memory serves me serves me correctly, some older tegus can lay 2 clutches in one season aybe this is what happened here, i try to get a fecal and vet check once a year just to be safe, he is a very nice tegu and i love that enclosure


----------



## herpocrite27 (Apr 24, 2011)

The cage looks great, you did a very nice job. One thing I would watch out for with your MV bulb, you might want to watch mounting it at an angle. The one I have says it reduces the life of the bulb and voids any guarantee. 
That being said, enjoy your new gu. They sure grow grow fast, mine is just about eating me out of house and home. The personality on these little guys is amazing. Good luck


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you I added alt more plants so he would feel secure. LOL thanks I noticed the light was crooked it is alot lower and straight. I think I am going to use a power sun. I don't like having the linear hanging down in the enclosure.


----------

